# AVOIDING LYE!



## Taura5 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello,
Basically I have never made soap before, but would like to. The problem is I have only found one book that allows me to create melt and pour soap WITHOUT lye. I want to create a product that does not contain lye. so why is lye so important?


----------



## peechee (Dec 23, 2010)

melt and pour soap doesn't need lye.

are you wanting to make your own melt and pour base?

with melt and pour soap, you just purchase a base - white, clear, goat milk, olive oil, whatever.  you melt that down to a liquid and then add your fragrance and coloring.

if you are wanting to make bases, you'll need lye to make a base.  if you're just wanting to M&P soap, then you just buy a base.  you can find pretty okay starter ones at michaels and hobby lobby and stuff like that.  there are super awesome ones online too, some of the more seasoned soapers here can give you those urls.

good luck and enjoy soaping <3


----------



## Woodi (Dec 23, 2010)

This discussion has raged on soap forums for the 10 years I've been online....it hasn't yet been proven that soap can be made without lye. Lye is the catalyst which allows water and oil to mix together (otherwise they just sit atop one another - try it).

Melt-and-pour soaps are already made...with lye.....so all you need to do is buy a block of pre-made mp lye soap, and play with it....easier to do, not dangerous, and fun (so they tell me, I still haven't melted the one-pound block I bought two years ago, cuz I'm still too busy producing my own recipes....)

Good luck!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 23, 2010)

Asking why can't I made soap without lye is like asking why can't I make potato salad without potatos. The definition of soap is lye + fats.  It is the lye that turns the fat solid = soap.

With the melt & pour process you do not need to handle lye but most often you are not making 'soap' as defined, you are making a detergent. The FDA defines this 'detergent' as a cosmetic rather than a soap. The general population is not familiar with this terminology & refers to it all as soap.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 24, 2010)

Vinegar doused on lye (caustic soda, NaOH, sodium hydroxide) quickly neutralizes it and prevents burns.  Having worked with it for years I've discovered that if for some reason the vinegar is not available the soda you have with you will also neutralize it.  Just pour it on and Voila!  Diet sodas won't make you sticky.  It's the phosphoric acid in sodas that do the trick and that's a whole other health issue for people to look at. :?


----------



## American Valkyrie (Dec 26, 2010)

Dennis said:
			
		

> Vinegar doused on lye (caustic soda, NaOH, sodium hydroxide) quickly neutralizes it and prevents burns.  Having worked with it for years I've discovered that if for some reason the vinegar is not available the soda you have with you will also neutralize it.  Just pour it on and Voila!  Diet sodas won't make you sticky.  It's the phosphoric acid in sodas that do the trick and that's a whole other health issue for people to look at. :?



I never thought about it, but it makes so much sense!  I work in the natural health field, and we constantly advise clients not to drink soda because it's so acidic.  I'm sure lemon juice would work as well, but that gets a little expensive.


----------

